# Ready for spring



## begreen (Mar 1, 2021)

Things are starting to warm up. We hit 60 today and I mowed the lawn. Crocuses are buzzing with bumblebees, buds are fattening and there is the scent of daphne in the air. Welcome spring.


----------



## SpaceBus (Mar 2, 2021)

Our local ravens are going around our house picking up the clumps of dog hair that are currently falling from our GSD. Usually we brush him in the same spot every time, so the birds and squirrels know where to look. The ravens are pretty smart, so if they say spring is coming I trust them.


----------



## Bad LP (Mar 2, 2021)

-34 at last look up north. Hope the wife on a week long girls trip is feeding the insert.  Winter still going strong.


----------



## johneh (Mar 3, 2021)

begreen said:


> Things are starting to warm up. We hit 60 today and I mowed the lawn. Crocuses are buzzing with bumblebees, buds are fattening and there is the scent of daphne in the air. Welcome spring.


No disrespect but stick it in my ear
For us, that's the end of April, middle of May
I think I just may hate you


----------



## WoodBurnerInWI (Mar 3, 2021)

Well for me Spring is when the night time temps start staying above 45 or so. Plenty of below 32 nights ahead and there'll be accumulating snow one (or more) times before I'd say it's time to shut down for the season. The warm temps we've had and will continue to have for awhile have been a nice break from the cold. I can finally see my wood splitter again, and these warmer days are great for going through the stacks and picking out some punkier looking stuff to burn for the day time loads!


----------



## Riff (Mar 4, 2021)

Daffodils and tulips are coming up here. Won't be terribly long before they're in bloom. Reminds me I need to put in another raised bed for the garden and start working out hard dates on when to put in the first seeds.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 4, 2021)

Cold, frozen snow and ice. Brown and gray all around. If we are lucky in a few weeks we may see the return of the robins and some feline willows followed by the return of Mud Season . . . then we'll know Spring along with the daffodils, crocuses and fiddleheads are just around the corner.


----------



## stoveliker (Mar 4, 2021)

It felt like it yesterday here. Today not so much, and the stove is on again. 
If I'd had more dry wood available, I'd be disappointed that spring was here ...


----------



## Grizzerbear (Mar 4, 2021)

I've been seeing buzzards here the last few days and the maple and elm trees are starting to bud. Easter lillies are popping up as well and tonight I was outside planting pine trees and could here the tree frogs chirping. That's the second time I've heard them this winter.....first time was a day or two after the real cold snap we had a week or so ago...and the old wives tale is the third time you here them is the beginning of spring. I haven't noticed any Robin's yet but the buzzards return is a good sign of warmer days ahead.


----------



## ABMax24 (Mar 4, 2021)

Definitely not here yet, we will have snow for another month yet. Which is good, because I'm not ready to park the sled just yet. Sure is nice the days are getting longer though. We are finally up to 11hrs of daylight per day again, which is much better than the 7 we get in December.


----------



## clancey (Mar 4, 2021)

Those vivid crocus"s are just beautiful..Have not saw any flowers here for a long time--just grass--although it is brown now and looking ugly and no leaves on the trees either and cold and tonight raining ice like water and will be ice by tomorrow,,,cold.., I have a loft of birdies and have a electric heater out there for them mostly disabled pigeons (one wing) (shot with shotguns)(sickness) but now they are happy and my birdies live to be very old and I am trying to outlive them..(about 20 left) and my oldest is about 16. In the wild they do not live that long mostly 3 or four years (predators)..So you people cut wood and I clean birdies---lol lol...Can't wait for Spring to come--hurry up..Enjoying reading every ones posting. clancey..


----------



## Bad LP (Mar 5, 2021)

firefighterjake said:


> Cold, frozen snow and ice. Brown and gray all around. If we are lucky in a few weeks we may see the return of the robins and some feline willows followed by the return of Mud Season . . . then we'll know Spring along with the daffodils, crocuses and fiddleheads are just around the corner.


At least the Kenduskeag Stream canoe race will happen this year.


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 5, 2021)

Bad LP said:


> At least the Kenduskeag Stream canoe race will happen this year.



True . . . my own personal prediction is in our neck of the woods I suspect by mid-Summer we will be more or less returning to "normal" . . . or maybe it's just wishful thinking as I am hoping to get to Newry-Bethel for the rally car race which was canceled last summer.


----------



## Bad LP (Mar 5, 2021)

firefighterjake said:


> True . . . my own personal prediction is in our neck of the woods I suspect by mid-Summer we will be more or less returning to "normal" . . . or maybe it's just wishful thinking as I am hoping to get to Newry-Bethel for the rally car race which was canceled last summer.


Well Janet just opened the state a little more. It's only 8+ months late or should I say 50 weeks over due from "flattening the curve".


----------



## Dix (Mar 5, 2021)

Screw you, BG   

Cesspool line from the house semi frozen, it's interesting in Icy Hollow <insert Brother Bart meme here >


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 8, 2021)

It's OK BG . . . I know we have a love-hate relationship with your annual rite of spring flower pics. 

I love seeing the color and knowing Spring is on the way.

I hate looking out my window and seeing nothing but white, brown and gray except for perhaps a blue sky . . . and knowing we will not be seeing flowers for at least another month or so.

Keep 'em coming . . .


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 8, 2021)

I really need sunlight to function and appreciate the longer days especially after the clocks shift this weekend. I usually still have a 4 to 6 weeks of winter conditions to go play in the snow on the local mountains where I get spring temps but keep the blue skies.


----------



## PaulOinMA (Mar 9, 2021)

Yesterday was typical work around the house three Home Depot trip day. 

Carpet is shot in the den.  It's been badly in need of replacement for years, actually.  Going to get rid of it and put down LVP.  Store asked if we can wait until their July summer sale for the den and bathroom projects we have planned.

Want to rearrange some furniture to clean up the den.  Already got rid of the A/V receiver, large floor-standing speakers, and rear bookshelf speakers off the walls.  Spackled and painted where the wall brackets were.  Room looks a lot better.  Bought a sound bar. 

There are three large bookcases along a wall and an old TV amoire in a corner in the room that has stuff in it now.  Moved the TV amoire to the corner of the living room freeing up that space for a bookcase.

Yesterday was just moving one of the bookcases off the carpet to the tiled portion of the room where the TV amoire was.  Took everything out of the bookcase and cleaned all the items.  Cleaned the bookcase.  Should have waxed it, but I didn't.  Moved the bookcase.  Felt it was a bit top heavy.  Hoped it would be o.k. once filled.  Probably o.k., but decided to go to Home Depot to buy a furniture anti-tip kit.

The bookcases were o.k. without a wall bracket when all three were together and clamped together at the top.  Want wall anti-tip brackets, if I am going to use them individually.

SIMPLE MOUNT Furniture Anti-Tip Kit (1-Pack)-9976524 - The Home Depot

Not many left in store.  Web site says to call before going.  I went anyway, since it's close by.  They had one.

Pulled out my studfinder.  Crap.  Left the 9V battery in it, and it is corroded and the wires fell apart.  Back to HD for a studfinder.

Doesn't work.  Instructions say batteries have to be new-ish.  The four 9V batteries I have are dated 2014.  Back to HD.

Room looks a lot better.  Typical three HD trip day. 

Want to move the TV armoire from where I put it in the living room (old dining room) into a back study, and move one of the other large bookcases where the TV armoire was.

Going to take my wife to her office today to get her work mail.  She and a colleague haven't been there in a month.  The Home Depot near there has anti-tip kits in stock, so I'll go there and pick up a couple more.


----------



## tlc1976 (Mar 9, 2021)

We have a spring tease of 50s coming for a few days. But it won’t be enough melt much. I’ve still got a good foot of snow in the yard and some snowbanks, and a base of ice in the driveway. Not going away any time soon. Get a little early warmth and the great lakes say oh no you don’t, and dumps it back as lake effect. I always figure by the 2nd week of May it will be done. Had more Mother’s Day snows than I can remember. I see it every year, we get a spring tease then people start summer plans prematurely. Thinking it’s time to switch to the summer car, start a house project, de winterize the cabin... and Mother Nature bites them in the rear. Spent all of my 44 years here.


----------



## clancey (Mar 10, 2021)

We are about to get a major storm here and we need Spring:   



			https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwallup.net%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2016%2F01%2F252390-nature-landscape-sunset-trees-hill-path-stones-grass-valley.jpg&f=1&nofb=1


----------



## clancey (Mar 10, 2021)

Posting 20 a pretty picture for you are so you can feel like spring is coming real soon and tomorrow we get a dumping of snow and the sky looks terrible..clancey


----------



## clancey (Mar 11, 2021)

https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwallup.net%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2016%2F01%2F252390-nature-landscape-sunset-trees-hill-path-stones-grass-valley.jpg&f=1&nofb=1
		


Its a beautiful Spring like day here in Colorado but we are going to get dumped on with about 2 feet of snow tonight or tomorrow..Here is a pretty picture so that we can dream about Spring coming...


----------



## clancey (Mar 11, 2021)

Trying to get you all to see the pretty picture for meditative purpose.. lol lol..clancey


----------



## begreen (Mar 11, 2021)

johneh said:


> No disrespect but stick it in my ear
> For us, that's the end of April, middle of May
> I think I just may hate you


Hey, Toronto hit 60ºF today, not too shabby for March.



Dix said:


> Screw you, BG
> 
> Cesspool line from the house semi frozen, it's interesting in Icy Hollow <insert Brother Bart meme here >


Well that sucks, but today in Icy Hollow?  It was almost 70 in NYC today that was some warm weather I sent your way. More coming.


----------



## clancey (Mar 12, 2021)

I guess the meditative purpose did not work...lol lol...It is a pretty picture...clancey


----------



## johneh (Mar 12, 2021)

begreen said:


> Hey, Toronto hit 60ºF today, not too shabby for March.


Good on TO 
I live 250 miles Nort East of TO 
didn't get even close to 60  
But it got to 45 and right now it is 22 
Spring will come at the end of April maybe


----------

